# Blatta Lateralis Ootheca Not Hatching



## wraith (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a 99 liter tub that started with 100 Blatta Lateralis from www.blaberus.com and I have had it for about a month now. The roaches are laying ootheca very quickly but they are not hatching. I keep ground cat food/rabbit food, and water crystals in 1 liter containers with holes cut at the bottoms to get to the food/water. There is a human heating pad kept on high beneath it, it's giant (24 inches across). I'd keep it on medium but my room stays at 60 degrees so they need the extra heat. It stays at around 85 or 90 degrees. There are about 20 or so ootheca that I have put in one corner to keep track of how many there are but, with some being there for nearly three weeks now, none appear to have hatched. There are a few empty ootheca cases here and there but I see no evidence of young in the container. Is there a something I am doing wrong?

EDIT: What is the normal time frame for Blatta Lateralis Ootheca to hatch?


----------



## Moose9 (Sep 27, 2009)

wraith said:


> I have a 99 liter tub that started with 100 Blatta Lateralis from www.blaberus.com and I have had it for about a month now. The roaches are laying ootheca very quickly but they are not hatching. I keep ground cat food/rabbit food, and water crystals in 1 liter containers with holes cut at the bottoms to get to the food/water. There is a human heating pad kept on high beneath it, it's giant (24 inches across). I'd keep it on medium but my room stays at 60 degrees so they need the extra heat. It stays at around 85 or 90 degrees. There are about 20 or so ootheca that I have put in one corner to keep track of how many there are but, with some being there for nearly three weeks now, none appear to have hatched. There are a few empty ootheca cases here and there but I see no evidence of young in the container. Is there a something I am doing wrong?
> 
> EDIT: What is the normal time frame for Blatta Lateralis Ootheca to hatch?


Have you measured the temps on the bottom of the bin? You could be cooking those egg cases, drying them out, with your heating pad on high. My heating pads get up to 120°F+ on high, 105°F on low. You may want to put it on a thermostat to control your temps better. Give it some more time. I had my colony for a good 2 months before I notice little ones. Make sure it is somewhat humid in there bin, not high but moderate. I say this, because I had placed a few oothecas on damp moss in a 16oz deli cup and they hatched in no time. I noticed the time frame for hatching was, it seemed 2-4 weeks depending on temps and humidity. Give it time!


----------



## wraith (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I've seen almost all of your youtube videos before. Nice to get a response from a pro. 

I've checked the temps they're usually in the 85-90 range. I think it's because I keep my room so cold it offsets the heating pad temps. I keep them on some moist paper towels to ensure no drying out. It must be the time frame you mentioned. I expected them to hatch sooner than they do with all the praise for being such fast breeders. My bad.


----------



## Moose9 (Sep 27, 2009)

wraith said:


> Thanks for the advice. I've seen almost all of your youtube videos before. Nice to get a response from a pro.


Your welcome, and thank you for the comment. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## jmiller (Sep 27, 2009)

Just be patient.  It takes about a month for them to hatch but can take a lot longer as well.  If you see open cases you probably getting young.  They are really small and like to hide out when first hatched.  Just give it some time and they will get going.

If after another month you do not see any babies try using a substrate and keep it moist.  Also the heat should not cover the entire bottom of the bin.  You should give a temperature differential.  They will find the perfect temperature and hang out there.

Good Luck.


----------



## Matt K (Sep 27, 2009)

jmiller said:


> Just be patient.  It takes about a month for them to hatch but can take a lot longer as well.  If you see open cases you probably getting young.  They are really small and like to hide out when first hatched.  Just give it some time and they will get going.
> 
> If after another month you do not see any babies try using a substrate and keep it moist.  Also the heat should not cover the entire bottom of the bin.  You should give a temperature differential.  They will find the perfect temperature and hang out there.
> 
> Good Luck.


Most of the time they hatch out in 2 to 3 months so you have to be patient.  Once you have a full fledged colony going on there will be a constant supply of ootheca laid and ootheca hatching, and nymphs of various sizes so you wont really notice how long it takes them to hatch.  Getting any roaches started takes patience, but once they are going you often have more than you may know what to do with.

You are doing everything fine.  Dont worry and dont mess with it.


----------

